# Code for Core Decompression



## tdiederich (Jul 25, 2007)

One of my Doctors wants to use 27299 (unlisted code) for core decompression of the femoral head for AVN.  Is there a better code that can be used?  Thanks.


----------



## beck627 (Jul 26, 2007)

We also deal with a lot of hip cases but don't perform the hip decompressions so we usually refer ours on to Dr. Tom Ellis at OHSU(Oregon Health Sciences Univ)  in Portland, OR. His billing dept may be able to better assist you. I have heard at a coding conference that the unlisted code is appropriate but that is all of the knowledge I have.


----------



## jdemar (Jul 30, 2007)

*Core decompression*

According to my references from 'Orthopedica Coding Alert', March 2005; it is correct to use 27299 (unlisted procedure, pelvis or hip joint) for core decompression.


----------



## beev (Jul 31, 2007)

Use the unlisted.


----------



## risnerclan (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry Wrong Answer!


----------



## ksm6971 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Core Decompression*

According to the 2007 AMA coding guidelines, if the patient is under medicare insurance, you would bill the unlisted hip procedure code 27299. If the patient is insured under non-medicare insurance plans (including medicaid) the code assigned to this procedure is S2325 (Hip core decompression).

S/ Kyna


----------

